# Wanna walk the beach?



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Going to be back down in Perdido next weekend if anybody wants to get up early as hell and come take a stroll on the beach and sling some arties in the surf. Hit me up.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm sure I'll be on the sand or in the yak some of those mornings. We will see what the weather does. Water temps are very high but there's still some decent Flounder on the beach and I've caught a few very nice Specks in the past couple weeks (sorry, I've been slacking on surf reports). Chartreuse has been the go-to color on the flounder. Oddly, I'm not catching as many Flounder on the pearl white swim shad but the chartreuse ones have been the ticket.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Cool, I've got plenty of both colors. If you are at the shop on Friday, I'll swing by.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

I'll have my yak as well.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What days will you be here?


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Friday through Monday.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

My Fridays and Saturdays are tough as you can see in my schedule although I do fish some Friday evenings after work and some Saturday mornings before work. 

I'll let you know on the other days. It'll just depend on whether I have any offshore trips in the works.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Sounds good.


----------



## svicini (Jul 6, 2014)

Chris V said:


> I'm sure I'll be on the sand or in the yak some of those mornings. We will see what the weather does. Water temps are very high but there's still some decent Flounder on the beach and I've caught a few very nice Specks in the past couple weeks (sorry, I've been slacking on surf reports). *Chartreuse has been the go-to color on the flounder. Oddly, I'm not catching as many Flounder on the pearl white swim shad but the chartreuse ones have been the ticket*.



Headed down to Perdido tomorrow for a week and just picked up a pack of the pearl white swim shad's... looks like I'll be stopping by Sam's to see Chris and grab some chartreuse ones.
Also need to grab an Unfair Lure or two, you guys carry them right?


----------



## engulfed (Jun 20, 2015)

What size Swim Shads do you guys like for Flounder in the surf? Leader? I'd be casting them on my 7'6" med-lite action rod rated for 1/8-1/2 oz lures.

I got a fat 15.5" on a Buccaneer shrimp imitation a couple weeks ago, but I can't cast it all that far due to its light weight and all the frilly legs and tail.

Ever get Trout or Reds on them in the surf? Thanks!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use the 3", 3/8oz swim shad. Any brand 3" swimbait will work but I like the Tsunamis because they are a little bit heavier.

Yes, I do carry Unfair lures at our shop.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

I use the 3" as well. Gulp swimming mullet and Berkeley Power Bait paddle tail (like the Tsunami, but only 1/4oz) have worked for me only cause I haven't gotten around to picking up any of the Tsunami's yet.


----------



## engulfed (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks for the help. I got 2 small ones at sunrise here in the PCB surf using a spec rig. Then my line exploded into a horrendous wind knot. I guess newly spooled mono plus a rig that spins like a helicopter every time you cast it is a bad combo.

I'll be picking up some of the 3" Tsunamis. I have some of the 3" Storms in pearl but I didn't even try them in this surf. Then again, maybe they wouldn't have tangled my line up so badly.


----------



## svicini (Jul 6, 2014)

Picked up some unfair lures at Sam's today ( thanks Chris!) but forgot to ask if you guys use a leader when throwing them in the surf. I picked up some 30 lb flouro just in case. 
I'm using 15 lb braid... How long should the leader be? What kind of knot do I use to tie leader to braid?

Sorry to hijack the thread, hopefully I'll be able to post some pics in my own report soon
Thanks!


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

I use about a 10' flouro leader. 10-20lb depending on what I expect to catch. I'm nobody's expert, but it's worked so far for me. Be there tomorrow.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use 30lb Fluoro. It won't cut down on bites from Specks and Pompano and will hold up to Blues and Ladies.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Going be out tonight and all mornings and evenings through Monday if anybody wants to hook up. Perdido Key.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If I don't Tarpon fish Sunday I may be game. We will see.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Sounds good man. We are going to swing by and say hey tomorrow regardless.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Chris V said:


> I use 30lb Fluoro. It won't cut down on bites from Specks and Pompano *and will hold up to Blues and Ladies*.


...and Spanish. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yo-Zuri said:


> ...and Spanish. :thumbsup:


Well yes, them too........and Great Whites.


----------

